# Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !



## steveO (8. Januar 2012)

*Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Wer für die portierung von Dark Souls für den PC ist , bitte diese Petition unterschreiben 
Dark Souls for PC - Petition Bureau
Das Entwicklerteam meinte  das eine Portierung warscheinlich scheint wenn viele dafür stimmen würden .
Also , ich bitte euch um eure hilfe , auch non-fans des games  oder die das Spiel womöglich interesnt finden können sich eintragen 

hier ein trailer Dark Souls: Gamescom Trailer - YouTube 

MFG : Stefan ^^


----------



## Alex555 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Nicht schlecht, auf der ps3 ist das teilweise so laggy, v.a. der Sumpf laggt extrem. Auf dem PC wäre das Welten besser.


----------



## Locuza (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Du kamst mir zuvor 



> *Ist es zu hart, bist du zu schwach*


So lautet die Einleitung des GamePro Previews bezüglich Dark Souls und legt uns Core-Gamern es doch nur nahe, dieses Spiel auch auf dem PC zu besitzen. 

Tiza vom Namco Bandai Staff wollte gleich vorweg nehmen, dass Dark Souls keine PC-Portierung erhalten wird:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just to confirm that there won't be a PC version for Dark Souls.


Aber ein anderer Mitarbeiter hat gerade den Stein für diese Petition angeregt, indem Shoupinou         verlauten lies:


> There is always possibilities to have games adapted on PC and the good  news is that Dark Souls is not a 100% typical Console game so the  adaptation is possible.
> 
> Now to make things happen, let's say the demand has to be properly done. someone to make a successful petition?
> 
> Shoupinou


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für eine erfolgreiche Petition und somit die  Portierung darf man als äußerst gering einschätzen, aber es liegt jetzt  an uns, ein Echo zu setzten und ein Monumentum zu legen, dass es noch  einen aktiven PC-Markt gibt.
Viele Stimmen hier, könnten wir in Zukunft vllt für ähnliche Geschichten als Argument verwenden.


----------



## kenji_91 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

nicht noch ein konsolen-port...


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Wenns ne 1:1 Portierung ohne Aufbohren der Grafik wird, dann sollen sie es lieber lassen, denn schön ist das Spiel auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Ich würde unterschreiben. Kumpel von mir zockt des auf der PS3 und das Spiel is geilomat. Da würde ich dann auch den aufgebohrten PS-Port in Kauf nehmen!


----------



## ShiningDragon (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Natürlich würde das 'ne miese Portierung werden, denn sie werden kaum 2-3 Jahre Entwicklung reinstecken damit die potentiellen Käufer dann die Anschaffung ob der veralteten Mechanik verweigern würden.  Sowas entscheidet man VOR der Entwicklung und Veröffentlichung eines Spieles und nicht danach.

Und auch ich verzichte DANKEND auf einen Konsolenport.


----------



## Locuza (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wenns ne 1:1 Portierung ohne Aufbohren der Grafik wird, dann sollen sie es lieber lassen, denn schön ist das Spiel auf keinen Fall.


 Das Spiel ist grafisch keine Wucht, aber es ist unglaublich schön gemacht.
http://wisegamers.ch/images/766/wisegamers-dark-souls_12.jpg
http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images...es/2011/5/13/1305287245461/Dark-Souls-006.jpg

Alleine eine höhere Auflösung + AA reicht aus, um es auch konsumieren zu können. Irgendwelche zusätzliche Effekte dürfte man wohl keineswegs erwarten.


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Spiele, die Konsolenexklusiv auf den Markt kommen und für die nie eine PC Version geplant war, sollten auch exklusiv für die Konsole bleiben. Eine PC Portierung wird auf diese Weise nie oder in den seltensten Fällen etwas taugen. Ist einfach so.


----------



## Bennz (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

das könn die Konsolen schön behalten.


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



Bennz schrieb:


> das könn die Konsolen schön behalten.


 
Hört man da Neid raus? 

Es ist Fakt, dass ein Spiel nicht Super-mega-pissgeile High-End Grafik brauch, um auf dem PC und überhaupt etwas Wert zu sein. Viele der besten Spiele werden den PClern einfach vorenthalten und die tun dann so, als ob denen das sonst wo vorbei geht.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. Januar 2012)

Nicht noch so ein Skyrim gedönns.


----------



## Freakless08 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Kauf dir doch einfach eine Konsole wenn du das Spiel unbedingt haben willst 

Das Spiel ist der HAMMER!...


----------



## GTA 3 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Gehts noch ? Wieso sollte das Spiel ne mega Grafik haben ? Von mir aus kann es ruhig ein normaler Port werden, hauptsach das Spiel erscheint für den PC. Hab es auf der PS 3 gezockt und muss sagen es war wirklich Top!  Würde das gerne auf dem PC sehen, es ist mir egal ob es dann genau so wie auf der PS 3 aussieht, wichtig ist mir nämlich das nicht! 
EDIT: Habe mitgemacht!!! (Y)


----------



## Bennz (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Hört man da Neid raus?
> 
> Es ist Fakt, dass ein Spiel nicht Super-mega-pissgeile High-End Grafik brauch, um auf dem PC und überhaupt etwas Wert zu sein. Viele der besten Spiele werden den PClern einfach vorenthalten und die tun dann so, als ob denen das sonst wo vorbei geht.


 
neidich auf was? PS3? ne habsch selber, diese spiel? ne spricht mich ned an.


----------



## Xrais (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

kauft euch halt ne ps3 ansonsten ist es halt pech 
wegen jedem furz ne petition pcler am


----------



## GTA 3 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



Xrais schrieb:


> kauft euch halt ne ps3 ansonsten ist es halt pech
> wegen jedem furz ne petition pcler am


 Wieso, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, dass das Spiel auch für den PC erscheint.. wieso nicht ?


----------



## Bennz (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Wieso, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, dass das Spiel auch für den PC erscheint.. wieso nicht ?


 
weil man nicht darum betteln muss als PCler.


----------



## Locuza (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



Xrais schrieb:


> kauft euch halt ne ps3 ansonsten ist es halt pech
> wegen jedem furz ne petition pcler am


 Ich will nicht für über 150Euro gezwungen sein, ein anderes Ökossystem zu kaufen. Es ist eben die Qual mit dem Oligopol und das es 2-4 sau gute Perlen gibt und ich darauf verzichten " muss" oder mir 3 Konsolen kaufen.



Bennz schrieb:


> weil man nicht darum betteln muss als PCler.


Ich betel lieber, als auf etwas zu verzichten.


----------



## Bennz (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



Locuza schrieb:


> Ich betel lieber, als auf etwas zu verzichten.


 
du hast schon viele dinge nicht bekommen 



Locuza schrieb:


> Ich will nicht für über 150Euro gezwungen sein, ein anderes Ökossystem zu kaufen.



mein extra öko sys hatt fette 50€ gekostet.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



Bennz schrieb:


> weil man nicht darum betteln muss als PCler.



Das "Gebettel" wird erst richtig los gehen, wenn die neuen Konsolen da sind, und sich jeder Publisher noch verstärkter auf Konsolen konzentriert.


----------



## Locuza (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



Bennz schrieb:


> du hast schon viele dinge nicht bekommen


 Wie meinen?


----------



## Pal_Calimero (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Wenn das das Spiel nicht anspricht, warum schreibst du dann hier was. 

Ich würde das gerne auf dem PC spielen, da ich keine Konsole habe. Das Spiel soll sehr schwer sein. Ich hab mir mal ein paar Videos angeschaut und die Atmosphäre spricht mich sehr an.


----------



## Bennz (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Wenn das das Spiel nicht anspricht, warum schreibst du dann hier was.



Beiträge pushen vllt


----------



## EpicFail (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Auf ne billige Portierung kann ich verzichten.
Naja, evt. wirds ja doch was :hoff:


----------



## Zergoras (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, aber auf Skyrim 2 kann ich verzichten. Da wird nix draus.


----------



## Anchorage (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Das Spiel sieht für mich total uninteresannt aus.


----------



## Dark Messiah (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

habs die tage noch bei na folge game one gesehen und fand es eigentlich cool, weil es eben so schön gemein und schwierig sein soll  ich meine schatztruhen die den spieler fressen?  wenn ichs haben kann, warum also nicht


----------



## spionkaese (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



Locuza schrieb:


> Ich will nicht für über 150Euro gezwungen sein, ein anderes Ökossystem zu kaufen. Es ist eben die Qual mit dem Oligopol und das es 2-4 sau gute Perlen gibt und ich darauf verzichten " muss" oder mir 3 Konsolen kaufen.
> 
> 
> Ich betel lieber, als auf etwas zu verzichten.


 Naja, wenn betteln, dann aber eher um Litte Big Planet oder Uncharted 
Die wärens mir Wert, aber Dark Souls? Nop.


----------



## Locuza (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Naja, wenn betteln, dann aber eher um Litte Big Planet oder Uncharted
> Die wärens mir Wert, aber Dark Souls? Nop.


 
Jeder hat natürlich seine persönlichen Präferenzen. Ich würde ja auch um Little Big Planet und Halo 3 und Killzone und etc. mehr betteln, aber ich habe auch nichts gegen ein schweres und solides core RPG für den PC. So eine Art von Spielen haben wir eh zu wenig auf dem PC. 
Diese Petition soll sich in meinen Augen, eher als Argument für den PC entwickeln, indem man zum Teil auch zeigen kann, was für ein Markt da noch bestehen könnte. Dark Souls war von den Verkaufszahlen nicht der Überflieger, wenn da jetzt aber viele Zahlen hinter dem PC stehen, könnten vllt auch andere Entwickler mal schauen und sagen hey, da interessieren sich so viele Leute für Dark Souls, vllt lohnt es sich ja etwas da zu finanzieren. Remedy bringt ihr Game auf den PC, Steam hat wieder Höhenflüge usw.

Mir gehts eher darum Argumente für Ports oder Games für den PC zu sammeln, als nur um Dark Souls alleine.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Nachdem ich mir mal ein paar Videos dazu angeschaut habe denke ich: Skyrim!?  Dark Souls!? 
Alle meinen Skyrim sei soooo ein tolles Game wobei ich es echt schlecht finde. Schmiedekunst und man ist unbesiegbar. Dark Souls jede millisekunde muss man überlegen "zuschlagen oder abwehren?". Also das Game ist wirklich Hammer!  Dazu verstehe ich nicht das einige meinen "öhhhh schlechte Grafik bähhh Konsolenport ihhh!!!". Bei Dark Souls wird es zu 100% modder geben wie die es in Skyrim gibt also sollte man sich da nicht allzu sehr aus dem Fenster hängen.


----------



## fatDOX8 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

es gibt auch gute Ports Darksiders zum Beipiel
kann man hoffen das siehs genauso machen


----------



## ToPPi (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Der Vorgänger war ein Grund mir ne PS3 anzuschaffen. Hab Dark Souls zwar noch nicht gezockt, aber ich würde mich sehr über ne Portierung freuen. Definitiv eines der besten Spiele der derzeitigen Konsolengeneration, wenn es ähnlich ist, wie Demon's Souls.


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Solange da eine gescheite Umsetzung kommt bin ich dabei, ich trag mich mal ein. Mal schaun was bei rauskommt

mfg


----------



## Lan_Party (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



fatDOX8 schrieb:


> es gibt auch gute Ports Darksiders zum Beipiel
> kann man hoffen das siehs genauso machen


 Das Spiel ist geil aber auch extrem frustrierend!  Man kommt nur schwer weiter wenn man nicht weis was man tun soll. Bosse sind extrem stark und und und. Dark Souls ist das selbe nur als RPG und wahrscheinlich viel längerer Spielzeit.


----------



## seventyseven (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir mal ein paar Videos dazu angeschaut habe denke ich: Skyrim!?  Dark Souls!?
> Alle meinen Skyrim sei soooo ein tolles Game wobei ich es echt schlecht finde. Schmiedekunst und man ist unbesiegbar. Dark Souls jede millisekunde muss man überlegen "zuschlagen oder abwehren?". Also das Game ist wirklich Hammer!  Dazu verstehe ich nicht das einige meinen "öhhhh schlechte Grafik bähhh Konsolenport ihhh!!!". Bei Dark Souls wird es zu 100% modder geben wie die es in Skyrim gibt also sollte man sich da nicht allzu sehr aus dem Fenster hängen.


 
OT:
(Skyrim)Wo ist man da denn Overpowered durch Schmiedekunst ? Dann klatsch dir eben nich mit irgendwelchen exploits 200%+ verbesserungen auf deine Waffe sondern Spiel richtig.

B2T 
Hab mir erst kürzlich für Dark Souls extra ne Xbox 360 zugelegt.Wäre froh wenn sie noch wenigstens Demon Souls für die Xbox releasen würden


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Als Gamer heutzutage möchte ich nicht auf eine PS3 neben einem PC (den ich momentan nicht habe ) verzichten. Ein Beispiel für die hervorragenden Spiele ist Heavy Rain. Ich habe heute das Spiel zum zweiten Mal durchgespielt, um ein gutes Ende zu bekommen. 

Heavy Rain war echt das erste Spiel, bei dem ich am Ende beinahe geweint habe, weil die Dramaturgie und die Emotionalität absolut unschlagbar waren. Es war schlimmer als das Ende von Half-Life² - Episode 2.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Januar 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> Als Gamer heutzutage möchte ich nicht auf eine PS3 neben einem PC



Sehe ich auch so. Auf Red Dead Redemption, Ratchet & Clank oder die Uncharted Reihe hätte ich nicht verzichten wollen. Nur Heavy Rain fehlt mir noch.


----------



## ToPPi (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Verzichten möchte ich schon, aber die Exklusivtitel der PS3 machen es sehr schwer. Fände es daher besser, wenn der PC gleich mitversorgt wird und ich die PS3 verticken kann. Die meiste Zeit staubt die nur vor sich hin.


----------



## Dynamitarde (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Watndat ?


----------



## Lan_Party (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Watndat ?


 Ein unnötiger Post von dir! 

Lies dir den Startpost durch und dann weist du auch bescheid.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist grafisch keine Wucht, aber es ist unglaublich schön gemacht.
> 
> Alleine eine höhere Auflösung + AA reicht aus, um es auch konsumieren zu können. Irgendwelche zusätzliche Effekte dürfte man wohl keineswegs erwarten.


 
Jo ich weiß ja wies ausschaut, habs selber für XBOX360  Aber wie gesagt ich würde da gern etwas mehr erwarten als nur höhere Auflösung und AA (z.B. bessere Texturen, stabilere Framerates)


----------



## Locuza (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Jo ich weiß ja wies ausschaut, habs selber für XBOX360  Aber wie gesagt ich würde da gern etwas mehr erwarten als nur höhere Auflösung und AA (z.B. bessere Texturen, stabilere Framerates)


 Das würde wohl auch beides kommen. Wie bekannt werden Spiele in Original-Qualität hergestellt und dieses Original dann nach unten skaliert, bis es "flüssig" läuft. Wir würden die weniger stark komprimierten Texturen bekommen.

Sorgen darf man sicher aber über die Performance machen, da gerne soweit "optimiert" wird, dass es gerade noch so auf Middle-Class PCs läuft, ( Anständige Settings) obwohl schon diese deutlich Rechenstärker sind als jede Konsole. Bei einer einer guten Maus + Tastatursteuerung zerbrechen sich diese auch gerne die Finger.


----------



## Intelfan (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

War klar, das hier gleich wieder ein Konsolen VS PC Battle losgeht. Spielt doch auf was ihr wollt. Es interessiert hier sicherlich kaum jemanden ob ihr jz ne Konsole neben dem Rechner habt oder nicht. Muss jeder selber wissen.. 

Ich selber sehe es jedoch nicht ein, mir nur für 2-3 Spiele die mir entgehen ne Konsole zu kaufen, für die ich persönlich sogar noch nen neuen TV bräuchte.. Von den Spielepreisen mal ganz abgesehen.. 

Dark Souls fand ich im Trailer ganz interessant, wobei mir das Spiel wohl keine Langzeitmotivation bieten würde... Dazu kommt das die Freude über eine billige Konsolenport wohl eher gering bleiben würde. (Und damit, liebe Konsoleros der ersten Seiten, meine ich nicht die Grafik, sondern die zu 100% verkackte Steuerung und die unzähligen Bugs die sich dabei einschleichen (siehe z.B. GTA4 - Die Unpatched Version war fast unspielbar...)


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Januar 2012)

Intelfan schrieb:
			
		

> War klar, das hier gleich wieder ein Konsolen VS PC Battle losgeht. Spielt doch auf was ihr wollt. Es interessiert hier sicherlich kaum jemanden ob ihr jz ne Konsole neben dem Rechner habt oder nicht. Muss jeder selber wissen..



Ich sehe hier keinen Battle Konsole vs. PC.
Außerdem kannst du nicht wissen was hier wen interessiert. Jedem seine Meinung, und jedem das Recht seine Meinung an entsprechender Stelle zu äußern.



> Ich selber sehe es jedoch nicht ein, mir nur für 2-3 Spiele die mir entgehen ne Konsole zu kaufen, für die ich persönlich sogar noch nen neuen TV bräuchte.. Von den Spielepreisen mal ganz abgesehen..



Ich dachte das interessiert niemanden


----------



## Adam West (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Wenn das Spiel geil ist und ordentlich portiert wird, dann immer her damit. Ich sehe aber nicht ein, als bezahlender Gamer die Entwickler/ Publisher über eine Petition zu betteln, damit Spiele weiterhin auf den PC kommen. Die können mich mal! Wenn Games nicht mehr für PC kommen, dann zock ich halt nicht mehr!


----------



## Do Berek (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Warum gibts keine Petition für Red Dead Redemption?


----------



## Rizzard (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Ich denke da gab es damals sicherlich eine.


----------



## steveO (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

oh mann....
hier ein minitrost : Die arbeiten an einem ,,ordentlichen" ps3 emu sind im gange


----------



## Locuza (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



steveO schrieb:


> oh mann....
> hier ein minitrost : Die arbeiten an einem ,,ordentlichen" ps3 emu sind im gange


Juhu, dann könnte ich mir in 10 Jahren PS3 Spiele kaufen und in real HD auf dem PC genießen, wo ich sicherlich nicht mehr zocken werde


----------



## EnergyCross (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

solange die steuerung anständig umgesetzt wird und vorallem das UI nicht so konsolig ist (bestes beispiel die TES Reihe) bin ich dabei


----------



## ToPPi (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Ich denke nicht, dass das UI oder die Steuerung extra für den PC optimiert wird, falls überhaupt ein Port kommt.


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Leute denkt doch mal an die Modder die bekommen das schon hin.


----------



## fire2002de (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

jeder der sich eine Konsole kauft widerspricht dieser Petition....
ob wohl es harte Beispiele gibt was die Konsolen schon für schaden angerichtet haben, ist kein Besserung is Sicht. dafür hält mein pc noch 10 Jahre in Max Detail´s 
mfg


----------



## Freakless08 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



fire2002de schrieb:


> dafür hält mein pc noch 10 Jahre in Max Detail´s
> mfg


10 Jahre... ROFL... Du machst dich gerade lächerlich.
Ich möchte nicht wissen wie du Crysis oder Serious Sam 3 mit einem Pentium 3 und Geforce FX (5) Grafikkarte in Max Details zocken willst oder wie du damit (samt Windows XP) Battlefield 3 starten möchtest.


----------



## El Sativa (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

also die entwickel ein spiel für konsole, hoffen das pc´ler neidisch werden und bauen darauf das wir auf die knie fallen und um ein grafisches klumpatschwerk betteln......
also los, lasst uns unsere ohren mit vaseline einreiben und dann drücken wir unsere köpfe bis zur schulter in deren anus; aber alle...auf einmal....nebeneinander....das schmerzt. danach werden die nie wieder so ein dumpfes angebot machen.

p.s.
von beruf bin ich zyniker, optimistischer pessimist und ein arsxx.....zwar mit einer gewissen art von humor und auch ganz gerne nett, aber ein arsxx.....wenns um soeinen mist geht.
das hat nichts mit dem themenersteller zu tun, aber er war so nett und hat mich gefüttert.


----------



## Locuza (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



El Sativa schrieb:


> also die entwickel ein spiel für konsole, hoffen das pc´ler neidisch werden und bauen darauf das wir auf die knie fallen und um ein grafisches klumpatschwerk betteln......
> also los, lasst uns unsere ohren mit vaseline einreiben und dann drücken wir unsere köpfe bis zur schulter in deren anus; aber alle...auf einmal....nebeneinander....das schmerzt. danach werden die nie wieder so ein dumpfes angebot machen.
> 
> p.s.
> ...


 
Falsch. 

Sie haben Demon Souls für PS3 entwickelt, der seelische Vorgänger von Dark Souls. Dark Souls allerdings auch für die Xbox 360 released.
Im Forum hat jemand nachgefragt, ob man nicht denn auch eine PC-Version entwickeln könnte?
Ein Bandai Mitarbeiter hat erst einmal gesagt, dass es einen Port nicht geben wird. Ein Kollege hat dagegen geschossen und gemeint, dass Möglichkeiten immer bestehen, solange der Markt und die Nachfrage es verlangen. 
Nach der Aussage fing es mit der Petition an und Youtube-Videos, Steam-Groups, Facebook usw.


----------



## El Sativa (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



Locuza schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> Sie haben Demon Souls für PS3 entwickelt, der seelische Vorgänger von Dark Souls. Dark Souls allerdings auch für die Xbox 360 released.
> Im Forum hat jemand nachgefragt, ob man nicht denn auch eine PC-Version entwickeln könnte?
> ...


 ok, danke dir für die aufklärung.
trotzdem immer diese konsolendinger......bähhh hab da nicht wirklich bock drauf.


----------



## Clonemaster (11. Januar 2012)

Ich finde das gerade dieses Spiel nicht auf dem PC erscheinen sollte.
Ich bin immer wieder erleichtert den Controller an meinen Kumpel auf der Couch neben mir weitergeben zu können


----------



## Ryle (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Das wäre eines der wenigen Spiele die ich mir tatsächlich ohne darüber nachzudenken sofort kaufen würde. Leider hat man auf der Xbox derbe fps Drops und Ruckelorgien in bestimmten Abschnitten des Spiels. Dafür hat mich aber ein Spiel noch nie so mit Zuckerbrot und Peitsche bei der Stange gehalten wie Dark Souls. Das Kampfsystem, die Gegnervielfalt und KI, das Wegfallen von sämtlichen Spielhilfen ist einfach mal was komplett anderes und lässt einen voll in dem Spiel absaufen. 

Immer her damit ! Demon Souls bitte gleich mit, das kenne ich nämlich noch nicht...


----------



## Locuza (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



El Sativa schrieb:


> ok, danke dir für die aufklärung.
> trotzdem immer diese konsolendinger......bähhh hab da nicht wirklich bock drauf.


 
Kannst du das näher ausführen? "Konsolendinger" = "bähhh" ?


----------



## Memphys (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

Konsolenportierungen meint er denk ich 

Aber bei dem Spiel würd ich das in Kauf nehmen... oder kann sich nicht mal irgendwer dran setzen n PS3-Emu zu machen? Die Rechenleistung sollte ja locker ausreichen 

Ich will mal endlich wieder ein Spiel das für Tastatur-steckt-im-Bildschirm sorgt...


----------



## Locuza (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



Memphys schrieb:


> Konsolenportierungen meint er denk ich
> 
> Aber bei dem Spiel würd ich das in Kauf nehmen... oder kann sich nicht mal irgendwer dran setzen n PS3-Emu zu machen? Die Rechenleistung sollte ja locker ausreichen
> 
> Ich will mal endlich wieder ein Spiel das für Tastatur-steckt-im-Bildschirm sorgt...



Immer eine Frage der Umsetztung, es von vornherein zu verteufeln ist nicht das Beste.
PS3-Emu kannst du schön vergessen Freundchen 
Da reicht auch die 10-Fache Leistung bei Leibe nicht aus. Software-Emulation und somit die Emulation eines total anderen Befehlssatzes knüppelt jede potente Hardware herunter. 

Ich will einfach nur mehr Spiele auf dem PC haben, die auch effektiv die Auswahl steigern und nicht mir die Wahl zwischen 2 Hit-Spielen, 7 schlechten Portierungen und 4.0000000 Crap Spielen lassen.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*

2 Hit spiele? dann bist du aber seeeehr wählerisch


----------



## Locuza (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> 2 Hit spiele? dann bist du aber seeeehr wählerisch


 
Das war natürlich überspitzt, aber es darf wirklich mehr Auswahl da sein. Bei der heutigen FPS-Dominanz tut ein RTS oder ein RPG mehr, echt nur gut.


----------



## EnergyCross (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Petition für : Dark Souls für den PC !*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das war natürlich überspitzt, aber es darf wirklich mehr Auswahl da sein. Bei der heutigen FPS-Dominanz tut ein RTS oder ein RPG mehr, echt nur gut.


 
TES, Gothik, The Witcher, Mass Effect. sind nur ein paar, dafür die ganz großen RPG's


----------

